# Aquarium safe?



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I have seen people putting religious artifacts (Buddhas ect.) in their tanks. I had an idea for a tank of mine. I want to put a standing celtic cross in it. After the search for the perfect one, I find that it has been hand painted with gold leaf in some parts. I am wondering if there is some sealant that i can use that is aquarium safe and wont leech anything harmful into the tank to cover this. Preferably something clear....

Irish


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

Use a pure gold Buddha statue. Not necessarily a solid one, but real gold is OK.










Ah, also, don't forget to plant a nice lotus.

Only proplem, your fishes might get enlightened and flicker away 

Now, seriously, I can't see a reason why an aquarium cannot be a real buddhist shrine.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I didnt realise that gold was safe in an aquarium. I guess I just never thought about it. I am still having a hard time finding exactly the right piece though. I really want to get a standing stone celtic cross. But if I have to settle, I may have to seal it somehow.

Irish


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

do a test on the rear of the stone to see if it is reactive if you dont know what it is made from.

If it is made out of Granite or Basalt, you should have no issues putting it in with any fish. If it is made out of Limestone or something then it might react and potentially harden the water over time.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

There has been some discussion about ceramics in the past. The consensus is that anything that has been fired in a kiln is ok for in the aquarium.
I've seen many celtic cross styles at paint it yourself style ceramics shops, you could pick the color and your fish are sure to be alright as you could chose only "food safe" gazes if you were feeling extra nervous about it.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

The gold is not the problem. Pure gold leaf is actually used in cake and candy decorating. Totally edible. I would worry about the substance used to apply the gold leaf, however. 

Could you find a cross made of granite, marble or alabaster? These would not alter your water chemistry and would look cool. Ceramic is also a good choice.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

SKSuser said:


> There has been some discussion about ceramics in the past. The consensus is that anything that has been fired in a kiln is ok for in the aquarium.
> I've seen many celtic cross styles at paint it yourself style ceramics shops, you could pick the color and your fish are sure to be alright as you could chose only "food safe" gazes if you were feeling extra nervous about it.


That is a GOOD idea about the paint shops! Thanks! I know what ill be doing on my lunch tommorrow!

Irish


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Kelley said:


> The gold is not the problem. Pure gold leaf is actually used in cake and candy decorating. Totally edible. I would worry about the substance used to apply the gold leaf, however.
> 
> Could you find a cross made of granite, marble or alabaster? These would not alter your water chemistry and would look cool. Ceramic is also a good choice.


The major problem is finding one in the size that i need it. I have found so many that I would love to have, just to have, but I have limited space in the tank and a theme to worry about. Alabaster is another choice I never thought of. Thanks!

Irish


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

OOOooOo.

I found a celtic cross made out of....get this....5000 yr old peat! Have a feeling that wouldnt work though. Any ideas on this one?

Irish


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

It would definately change your water prarameters. Probably the aquarium environment would mess up your relic after not too long also.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I figured as much, but it seemed rather appropriate......

Irish


----------



## imzadi (Apr 3, 2007)

If you do go to a ceramic DIY place, not only should you use the food-safe glazes, but you should be sure to completely cover all the surfaces of your cross with at least one coat of glaze. That isn't an issue when making, say, plates, because we don't eat off the bottom of them, but every bit of your cross will be exposed to your water, so carefully cover every tiny bit of clay. Also, a lot of glazes are a different color when you paint them on than they will be after firing, so read labels!


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Most ceramic places won't appreciate glaze on the bottom of the piece. The left over globules have a tendancy to stick to the kiln shelves, and then, over the course of the next several firings, eat a hole completely through the expensive brick.  

Many people put bare ceramic in their tank, but if you feel the need to covor the entire surface you could use epoxy to coat the bottom after you take it home.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Ill keep all of that in mind.

Irish


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

How about certain kinds of resins or plastics? I have a Buddha that is outdoor-rated, and seemingly hollow. Is there a way for me to test if the materials or coatings on it are harmful?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Sure put it in a fish tank and see what happens.



Seriously I have been pretty adventurous since I started my tank with plastics and rocks. I haven't had any problems. I would think it is fine for your aquarium. I am no expert though. I think anyone would need more information about the statue before they said anything for sure. 

Can we get a picture? Both to answer your question and to see why you would put something plastic in your tank. Does it even sink?


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am suprised silver was not mentioned. Nevermind, it would turn black from sulfide.


----------



## stevenhii (Mar 9, 2005)

From Chinese Feng Shui point of view, Buddha cannot enter water or put on top of tank. It might cause bad luck or etc...that how the master here told me.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

stevenhii said:


> From Chinese Feng Shui point of view, Buddha cannot enter water or put on top of tank. It might cause bad luck or etc...that how the master here told me.


Why is that?

Irish


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

stevenhii said:


> From Chinese Feng Shui point of view, Buddha cannot enter water or put on top of tank. It might cause bad luck or etc...that how the master here told me.


LOL really? I did not know that. I laugh because they sell Buddha figurines carved from stone at my local fish store that are specifically made to be put in aquariums, kinda ironic


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Unless it's glass or glazed pottery (ie, it's metal or plastic) than it'll cause a problem long term. But you can paint it with clear (oil, not water based) polyurethane. Give it 2 or 3 THIN coats and it'll seal it in nicely. Fix it immediately if you ever see a bit flake off.


----------

